# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  Aromasin dosage at beginning of trt

## rikardo82

So long time I used hcg as standalone trt solution 
I got my hands on cheap sustanon from pharmacy so decided try again real deal. Because on standalone hcg I lost lot of muscles and overall seems not so effective 
So with hcg I used 10mg in day when took hcg and 6mg other days, I remember as I go by bus to city where sustanon is sold I had huge libido I was thinking what will happen with sustanon because it should be more effective 
What happened was opposite libido went down so I think I'm fucked estrogen levels 
So 2 days ago I took 250 mg sustanon 10mg aromasin yesterday again 10mg aromasin 
Now I'm thinking I crashed estrogen libido is average have one dry spot on face 
Because logically I just started cycle testosterone just start to kick in levels didn't reach yet normal levels like 4 weeks in trt .
So I think my test levels now are maybe 500ng/dl 
And this aromasin dosage killed estrogen 
In simple terms on trt 200-250 mg week and hcg 250 iu week how much aromasin should I take?
I read many conflicting opinions 
Some say its difficult to kill estrogen use 25mg day 
Some say 6mg eod

----------


## rikardo82

So what is your trt aromasin dosage? 
Also I think it's important for beginning until test levels didn't went up yet maybe aromasin dosage should be lower?
So trt I mean around 200-250 mg week

----------


## DPSCT

Why would you start taking an AI when you have no symptoms of high Estogen (at least you don't say you do) and you have no clue what your estradiol levels are (blood work). To me thats like taking Tylenol when you don't have a headache.

I'm on 200 MG test cyp per week. No AI. Don't need it.. Per my blood work and lack of symptoms



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## Pbhill

This may be a silly question, but I’m also on TRT, but taking Aromasin . My estrogen was around 30 the last blood work I had done a few weeks ago. At what level would your estrogen get to before you felt like you needed Aromasin?

----------

